# when someone glare at you.How do feel and what do you do



## damn (Feb 17, 2012)

because when someone glares at me ,i feel so scared.i feel like they are judging me.i try to glare at them but they dont get scared! i feel like a coward.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I used to stare back awkwardly or look away but both would be awkward because even when I looked away I'd still be focusing on them. 

The best thing I've done in this situation is to focus on what I was doing when they weren't staring at me, it takes time to stop caring so much but its worked for me.


----------



## ejmafive (May 16, 2012)

sometimes i turn my back (though it doesn't sound nice for a guy like me to do so) or resume on what i'm doing pretending i don't see anyone...


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

I glare back at them until they look away.


----------



## purplerainx3 (Apr 28, 2010)

I usually just look away and have the same thoughts at you. I get paranoid about whether they've developed some kind of grudge against me or if there's something gone horribly wrong with my appearance that I didn't notice.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I look away and pretend that I didn't notice them glaring at me while I'm simultaneously thinking about what's wrong with me that they have to be staring at me for so long. That or I stare back until they look away, though sometimes they feel like have a staring contest and won't back down. I think it'd be easier to make the "What are you staring at?" gestures and if that doesn't work just yell "What?! What are you staring at?! Did you get a good picture?!"


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Kingpin said:


> I glare back at them until they look away.


:ditto


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I make a confused face, lol.


----------



## Tyler Bro (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Gunter (Aug 24, 2011)

Kingpin said:


> I glare back at them until they look away.


Yea i always quickly look away, then look back at them, then quickly look away cause they were still staring at me. I think Imma start giving some "WTF r u looking at" faces :sus if dudes wana start staring at me for whatever reason


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Hmmm. When someone glares at you, chances are, they've already judged you and placed you in a negative light. If it's not someone that you know and care about, it shouldn't matter. Or at least, you should try and convince yourself that it doesn't.

Anyways, I just look at them and raise an eyebrow. If they continue to glare, then whatever, not my problem. How do I feel? Well, it's kind of unnerving if it's some random person but I'm sure not going to let my face betray that. And thankfully, I haven't encountered this very much.


----------



## ControlledByFears (Jun 10, 2012)

When people glare at me, I just can't act like usual!
I wonder what they're thinking, and how I am supposed to act
right now so they wouldn't think bad things of me, etc..


----------



## here4umm (Jun 9, 2012)

I freeze and panic and my eyes go all over the place like to see if it's something else they're looking at. Even when people do that thing where they randomly glimpse at you or your walking and they look back O.O... I can't even speak because I'd just be stuttering.


----------



## Tyler Bro (Apr 27, 2012)

Secretaz said:


> I just stare back and if they don't stop it I give them a mean look, it usually makes them to stop.


Very upfront huh? wow.


----------



## chynaaGH (Jun 26, 2011)

I glare right back or give them the raised eyebrow "wtf" look and go about my business lol


----------



## chynaaGH (Jun 26, 2011)

Solar Eclipse said:


> Hmmm. When someone glares at you, chances are, they've already judged you and placed you in a negative light. If it's not someone that you know and care about, it shouldn't matter. Or at least, you should try and convince yourself that it doesn't.
> 
> Anyways, I just look at them and raise an eyebrow. If they continue to glare, then whatever, not my problem. How do I feel? Well, it's kind of unnerving if it's some random person but I'm sure not going to let my face betray that. And thankfully, I haven't encountered this very much.


Exactly.


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

When you ride the bus everyday, there will always be someone looking at you. 
I either a) look away or b) give them the b*tchiest eyes I have ever given [that's for those who don't stop staring at me for 3 minutes or more]. I don't mind if it's a hot guy staring but I get really shy & just stare at the ground haha.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

I force a smile, they usually look away. >.>


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

I usually do nothing. Ignore them and pretend I haven't noticed and they eventually stop.


----------



## Openyoureyes (Jun 13, 2012)

i look at them and instantly look away im like oh god ive been caught or they got caught then im like why were they looking at me is there something on my face -gets mirror


----------



## yafit96 (Jun 27, 2012)

i usually just look away, i always think people are judging me.


----------



## onlyhere2helpU (Jun 27, 2012)

maybe they aren't actually glaring at you, maybe you just think they are. because if it scares you, then you aren't confident in yourself. (don't worry im not that confident either), it's human nature that we find pleasure (sickly at that) when we see someone we don't really like feel intimidated, angry, sad, etc; b/c in a sick way it makes us feel better. the person glaring at you wants a scared, timid reaction, that's why they are doing it. ignore them like you never saw them, don't even try to glare back. don't fight fire with fire, it WILL burn you. just diminish the flame before it spreads. ignore, and smile. it irks them more than any glare ever will


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I feel very anxious when they do ( and they do, all the time )
Or sometimes they will deliberately reflect the light of their cellphones or watches and try to shine it into my eyes.

I feel really angry when this happens. Like i just wanna murder them or something, even though i know it's not much.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Don't get it often but when I do I just stare back and do a little "who looks away first" contest.

I always win.

This thing doesn't get me intimidated anymore but I admit it used to in my early years of SA.


----------



## SamtheScuttlefish (May 22, 2012)

There's one girl I see all the time. Every time I see her she's glaring at me. I've never said a word to her in my entire life much less had much of any contact with her so I can't possibly fathom why she hates me so much.


----------

